# Just found my 1989 original paper work



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

I have the original paper work, merckx brochure, and 2 different magazines all show casing my 7-11 team corsa extra with slx tubes and flat lug fork that I bought and still ride.
My bike has over 60,000 miles of racing and training and they'll have to pry it from my dead hands to get it away from me.
happy to answer ??'s about authentisity and details for the "real thing".
I've found many "oppinions" so far but some were incorrect about the value and understanding what was going on in the first days of Merckx's bikes for the team.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

1989? Some of my underwear is from before that!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

merckx_rider said:


> I have the original paper work, merckx brochure, and 2 different magazines all show casing my 7-11 team corsa extra with slx tubes and flat lug fork that I bought and still ride.
> My bike has over 60,000 miles of racing and training and they'll have to pry it from my dead hands to get it away from me.
> happy to answer ??'s about authentisity and details for the "real thing".
> I've found many "oppinions" so far but some were incorrect about the value and understanding what was going on in the first days of Merckx's bikes for the team.


Any additional info that you can add to this forum will be most appreciated!! pix are worth..well you know...

b21


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

^^^^^


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

OK - OK
I get it... I spent last night detailing and get it ready for the big photo shoot!!
Keep your shorts on!!
the pictures are soon to be here.
Thanks for the interest.
PS:
I know reading is something un-natural kdub,
but I didn't offer photos I said in my original post:
"happy to answer ??'s about authentisity and details for the "real thing"."
I did take offense when you called my tread "worthless"
m_r


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

As Promised
I just uploaded the photos, ENJOY!!
Photo Gallery:
Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra Team 7-11


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Please don't take the "worthless" word personally. I just copy and paste that gif from another forum. It's just so happen the gif uses the word "worthless".. it wouldn't be my choice of word. Also those smile faces holding the sign is suppose to suggest a light hearted joke.
And the request for photos was merely agreeing with Barry's suggestion of posting some; and of course you don't have to oblige.


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

To see the 57 or so pictures click on user gallery under my avatar...


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Beautiful bike! It's inspiring to see a classic bike that really got ridden lots and has much personal history to the owner. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm starting to get the hang of this.
Me? inspire someone.... Thanks
You made me all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

How much was the frameset back in 89'?


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

kdub you more than made it right with the Inspire post...
I really appreciate riders that have a true love and passion for the sport
BB aka merckx_rider


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

The whole bike with DA was list $2400...
I can imagine the price for a frameset to be about half of that... maybe??

OK, I just looked it up.... $975 frame set only


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sweet. That's one of my favorite Merckx color schemes. I bought my Corsa 01 about 5 years ago for $900 new. Didn't realize what a bargain it was at the time.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Gotta ask MR, why the blue tape? I mean from one 7-11 guy to another, it wouldn't be in my first four choices of colors, not that I have the market cornered for taste....??. I add my +1000 that it is VERY cool that its been your steed for DECADES (I have ridden mine like, 10 times so far).

b21


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

*I know it looks funky*

b21,
I go through bar tape like some people change their undies, it was just what was laying around, I just picked up some black and plan on a re-wrap in the very near future....
I loved the white it was the best looking (by far) but with my black gloves and what always seem to have grease on them hands it didn't look good for long...
I'm really not the kind to worry about the color matching stuff anyway. I guess the day I finally retire the bike I'll go though it and make it look right but it still gets ridden hard and put away wet all the time.
Did you get to see the gallery pics?
I included the key parts of the articles with sizes angles and prices for the 59cm bike which is the same size I have.
I did them first which made them the last to see, look at the last page.


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

tarwheel2 did they have any more at that price??????? JK thats an awesome deal.
I paid $2G plus tax waaaaaaaaaaay back and still feel I got a great deal. All the guys I ride with and rode with have long since replaced their bikes due to frame failures of some kind. I hope I didn't jinkx myself there.... but just a testament to the high quaility and attention to detail the company has.


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey b21
I did the white tape on friday night, by saturday afternoon it was gray... but it did look great for the time in between...


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

merckx_rider said:


> Hey b21
> I did the white tape on friday night, by saturday afternoon it was gray... but it did look great for the time in between...


You sure ride it hard . Soon as i have a chance I am going to peruse your gllery

b21


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Simple Green on the white tape will clean it right up. Or you could wash your grimey gloves once in a while :lol: I kind of like the little grey areas on the white tape. Shows the bike is getting used. 

I love that 7-11 paint scheme. Just awesome. The only thing I'd change is getting a silver stem.


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

Simple green, I should have known... I mean I use that stuff on everything - thanks for the tip!!
As for the grimy gloves, I wipe 'em on my shorts all the time... that doesn't keep 'em clean? I though thats why shorts were black to start with... 

The black stem is one of the specs that make the bike what it is. If you get a chance check out the document section of my gallery it has the original specs from eddy's first year supplying the bikes to the team. the "3 TTT" stem and bars are what the team bike had.
Thanks again for the post.
m_r (I'm a meatatarian)


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, my down tube detail photo is the featured photo today!!
I feel so special!!
Thanks RBR!!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

merckx_rider said:


> The black stem is one of the specs that make the bike what it is. If you get a chance check out the document section of my gallery it has the original specs from eddy's first year supplying the bikes to the team. the "3 TTT" stem and bars are what the team bike had.
> Thanks again for the post.
> m_r (I'm a meatatarian)


It's interesting that in one of the brochure pics, the bike has a silver stem in one pic and a black stem in the other. I bet they are the same 3T stem, just different colors. I guess you just got whatever color they happened put on that particular bike.

I'd love to have a set of those classic bend bars too. Nitto's are about all you can get now in silver classic bend.


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

the bike Eddy's holding is Andy Hampstens, custom. I guess if I was on the 7-11 team I could have had anything I wanted also.... but alas I'm just a production bike owner and the pic on the right is the equipment we got....
The stem is designed with internal cable routes for a speedo in which I have a detail photo in my gallery. Greg (DOG) the guy at the bike shop that built my bike routed the speedo cable though it.

As for the bars, they're 3ttt style "65" if that helps you to track a pair down. Really comfortable and ergo friendly.


----------

